# Spurlow's Custom Bow Tuning (Specializing in HOYT Bows)



## scepterman30x (Oct 22, 2007)

Spurlow's Outdoor Outfitters is pleased to announce a new service for all our past present and future customers. We have found there is a need for some folks to send their bow out to a custom tuner for various reasons, such as, lack of time, or maybe you are unsure of the tuning process; it doesn't matter, regardless, we are here for you. It is no surprise to those who have done business with Spurlows Outdoor Outfitters before, that our attention to detail is second to none, and we have tuned thousands of bows for satisfied in house customers. We pride ourselves on being spot on with regard to a bows tune as well as being aesthetically pleasing.

This is what we will provide:

1. *Bows will be restrung and bare-shaft tuned*; we will install HOGWIRE custom strings (or string of your choice from a reputable builder).
2. We will swap limbs, cams, spacers etc. (as needed) to assure cams track properly to meet desired tune results.
3. We will replace your rest cord to a color that will match your customs strings, as well as install a D-loop and properly tie in your peep (or leave untied for you to adjust if you desire).
4. Your draw length will be set at the draw length as when your bow was received or to the exact draw length you specify.

*Note: Although we specialize in Hoyt bows, we service all makes and models.
*
If you are interested please send a PM to Spurlow by clicking on my profile name (Scepterman30x...please do not PM me) and then go to "spurlow" profile under my friends listing. You can also contact us on the Spurlows Outdoor Outfitters FACEBOOK page at the following link:

https://www.facebook.com/Spurlows-Outdoor-Outfitters-153760171356842/

We look forward to serving you.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Ive heard nothing but great reviews on Spurlow's work.


----------



## spurlow (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I am snobirding down here in Florida for the winter. I was trying to get my bow tuned up at home in Pa but snow kept me from getting the job done. Stopped at Spurlows in Frostproff and with one look he said my draw was to short . with some string twisting and some test shots, he had me fixed up in no time at all. It was very obvious to me with in minutes that Dave the owner really knows his archery. He tuned the bow and the bow is shooting great. Talking with some of the old timers at the club I shoot at here in central Florida, Dave has been doing this a long time and they say he is the best there is in the area. Thumbs up for this tech.


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

Bump for Dave, he will be doing my bow once i find the time to make a set of strings for myself!


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

Finish mine first, lol. Hopefully once my new Defiant Turbo comes in I will post about my experience getting setup at Spurlows. A few bare shafts and some coaching and I have no doubt my bow and myself will leave the shop "super tuned" by the best, lol. 



Hogwire Strings said:


> Bump for Dave, he will be doing my bow once i find the time to make a set of strings for myself!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Those better be completely bareshafts 

Best of luck and hope you do well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullybbq (Feb 16, 2010)

I have dealt with Dave on a few different occasions. I would put his work and skills up at the top of the list. I also highly recommended Rob from hogwire to build strings. 2 top notch guys and top notch businesses.


----------



## scepterman30x (Oct 22, 2007)

Some eye candy from a couple tuning jobs....


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

Just picked up my Buckskin Pro Defiant turbo from Spurlows. As usual Dave took his time setting it up and making sure everything was perfect. Hogwire built a beautiful set of strings for me using his new brass speed nocks. Scepterman30x set up my new CBE Tek Hybrid Pro while Dave got my Hamskea Micro tune all tied in and ready. Dave spent some time before I got there spreading his magic pixie dust on my bow and getting the strings on and cams set up. As usual both Dave and Scepterman30x spent some range time with me shooting bare and fletched shafts. I am running a 532 grain BE rampage 250 spine at 30DL and exactly 70lbs. After fine tuning by Dave with me shooting we decided to run the bow through the chrono. At the above specs the bow shot 290 fps. HUGE thanks to Dave, Spurlows, Scepterman30x, and Hogwire for coming together to build me a total Monster Hoyt Pro Defiant Turbo.


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope Hogwire doesn't mind my using his pic of my strings. I can take down if its a problem but I wanted to show off a close up view.


----------

